#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  MU OET 2015 Slot Booking Process

## sunilkuuon

To book their slot candidates can use OTBS, i.e., Online Test Booking System. Through it they will be able to book the time, date and center for exam. To start the slot booking process candidates must enter the application number of MU OET 2015 and their OTBS password as well. The details of the candidate will appear on the screen. Further process to complete the MU OET 2015 Slot Booking process in simple steps is given below:

Click the 'book your seat' button.Choose your course, centre for exam, counselling venue and date for exam.Candidates will have to book the slot within one minute. The available slots will be visible to them on the screen.They must be careful while booking the slot as once the slot is booked they will not be able to make any changes in it.If the slot of candidate's choice is not available then they can choose an alternate slot or center as well.Once the slot booking process is complete they will be able to download their admit card for the exam.Take a print of the admit card. 





  Similar Threads: online movie booking system---help!!!! Some Important Instructions For Completing MU OET 2015 Slot Booking railway booking system 5th sem project Online slot selection Date extended  for JEE Main 2013 Online ticket booking system

----------

